# XD40 question



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

For those who have one do you find it hard to load the mag with the bullets? I just bought one and I know it's new and the spring is stiff but I can't fill it up. I can only get 8 in a 10 rd. mag. Any tips on making it easier? Thanks


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey go to the range and shoot about 200 rounds. That'll loosen em up.I had the same problems with both the 40 and,45


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Embry said:


> Hey go to the range and shoot about 200 rounds. That'll loosen em up.I had the same problems with both the 40 and,45


Thank you much:thumbsup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Leave the mags loaded it will loosen the spring over time


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

T-REX said:


> Leave the mags loaded it will loosen the spring over time


I thought that may help a bit, thanks.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Uplula.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

smithnsig said:


> Uplula.


The solution to mag-thumb.

XD mags use some stiff springs!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Gravity,

What do you mean by "mag-thumb"?


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

Defaintly leave your mags loaded. Use the mag-thumb loader and sent the mag on a table or bench. With a lil time they will loosen up!!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

"mag-thumb" that would be the speed loader that should have come with the gun. I have a 45 XD and love the mag-thumb loader.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

in the boat said:


> "mag-thumb" that would be the speed loader that should have come with the gun. I have a 45 XD and love the mag-thumb loader.


No, I was referring to the sore thumb one gets when they load many mags by hand.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Gravity3694 said:


> No, I was referring to the sore thumb one gets when they load many mags by hand.


 
Ok, Gotcha. I use my speed loader with my XD but know the feeling when I'm loading my 1911 mags.


----------

